# National Geographic Wants to Hire Me!



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2016)

*April Fools!*


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 1, 2016)

Wait, National Geographic is hiring janitors?

Awesome.  Congrats man.  If you need any pointers on how to run a floor buffer let me know.  I've got tons of experience.. lol


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 7, 2016)

since Rupert Murdoch (FOX) bought National Geographic it will be like Sports Illustrated and they don't have "hired photographers"  it's all free lance contract stuff.  
So go ahead and submit your pics,  you could be actually be a National Geographic photographer !


----------

